# VLADIVOSTOK | Projects & Construction



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Novatoria*.

Break-ground took place in Nov. 2020
Due in q3 2024
Developer: Areal-Development








































Link: Жилой комплекс Novatoria во Владивостоке победил на международном конкурсе в Лондоне - PrimaMedia

As of Feb. 2022:
































Link: ЖК Novatoria Владивосток


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Mëd (Honey).*

Due in q1 2024
Developer: ISK SISTEMA
















Link: Здесь вы можете познакомиться с Мёдом поближе, представить себя с чашкой чая в нашем коворкинге или в зоне для йоги на эксплуатируемой кровле

Feb. 2022:
















Link: Мёд, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vozduh (Air).*

46 units.
Due in 2023.

















Link: Бутиковый дом Воздух в центре города на Орлиной сопке - Продажа квартир во Владивостоке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Panorama.*

Developer: Triumph-Stroy
Construction began in q4 2021
Due in q1 2025
















Link: На Красного Знамени сносят скалу под строительство трёх многоэтажек (ФОТО; ВИДЕО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Elements*.

Developer: SK SISTEMA
Due in: q1 2023

As of February 2022:








































Link: ЖК "Элементс" Владивосток


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)

Are there any projects in Khabarovsk? would be very interesting to see as well


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

There are, sure though less developed than in Vladivostok currently, but I'm not a big expert in the local construction scene, tbh.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Pryaniki*.
























































































Link: Галерея ЖК Пряники


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*FUTURIST*

Break-ground took place in Oct. 2021
Due in q3 07/2024
Developer: Development YG








































Link: Дома в продаже Футурист | Девелопмент-Юг (develug.ru)

January 2022

















Link: Futurist, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край (vl.ru)

*Forum*


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Makovsky Gardens (4х29fl, 104m)*

Break-ground took place in December 2021
Due in q3 ‎* ?*
Developer: Renaissance Аctiv




























































Link: На месте снесённого санатория на Седанке появятся четыре 27-этажных дома – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru (newsvl.ru)

*Construction site on the map*








Link:  (yandex.ru)
*Before construction*








Link:Недостроенный санаторий во Владивостоке выставили на продажу почти за миллиард рублей - PrimaMedia

*November 2020 
Demolition of the previous building *









Link:Недостроенный санаторий на Седанке сносят — участок предназначен под многоэтажные дома – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru (newsvl.ru)

*January 2022















*
Link:Сады Маковского, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край (vl.ru)
















Link:Гостиницу с японским рестораном на Седанке снесли для строительства дороги к новому ЖК (ВИДЕО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru (newsvl.ru)








Link:(132) Владивосток | Проекты | Page 104 | SkyscraperCity Forum

*Forum *


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Project

Bridge to Russian Island*
Height - 211 meters
Span length - 1180 meters
Height above the strait - 70 meters



































































































*Project presentation* : Вниманию жителей Владивостока и Приморского края! (primorsky.ru)






*Forum*


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Other bridges of Vladivostok

Bridge over the Golden Horn Bay*
Break-ground took place in 25 07 2008
Due in q3 11 08 2012

Height - 226 meters
Span length - 737 meters
Height above the strait - 64 meters
























Forum

*Bridge to Russian Island*
Cable-stayed bridge with the world's longest longest span

Break-ground took place in september 2008
Due in q3 01 08 2012

Height - 324 meters
Span length - 1104 meters
Height above the strait - 70 meters
































Forum


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*More*
Break-ground took place in Sep. 2021
Due in q3 01/10/2024
Developer: ESKADRA GROUP


















































































Link: Великолепный вид из окна и прогулки в центре города: Eskadra Management запускает проект строительства ЖК MORE – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru (newsvl.ru)
















*Construction company website*

January 2022


















Link: Жилой комплекс «MORE» (more-dom.com)


*Forum*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Evgenei+777 said:


> *Project
> 
> Bridge to Russian Island*
> Height - 211 meters
> ...


why they need to build it if there is another bridge and the island is almost not populated??


----------



## Loco123 (11 mo ago)

Nice to have a new thread from Russia's far East. Keep posting!


----------



## Nicolas Ray (Oct 21, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> why they need to build it if there is another bridge and the island is almost not populated??


One of the reasons they are going to build this bridge and the new road is because there are a lot of trucks going to the port. Now they are driving through the historic center of the city. After the bridge is built, trucks will drive across Russky Island to the port.
As for the island, yes, the population there is only 4500+ thousand people, but there are many important objects for the city on the island.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

ok, I understand, it have sense!


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Nicolas Ray said:


> One of the reasons they are going to build this bridge and the new road is because there are a lot of trucks going to the port. Now they are driving through the historic center of the city. After the bridge is built, trucks will drive across Russky Island to the port.
> As for the island, yes, the population there is only 4500+ thousand people, but there are many important objects for the city on the island.


4500 permanent residents, okay but don't forget the Far Eastern Federal University campus that hosts some 10 000 students, plus there's a smaller Ministry of Emergencies Academy compound on the island, as well as "Ostrov" housing project for FEFU staff is underway, phase one is due this year, also there's housing for Primorsky Aquarium employees on the island.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Fish market*.

Construction site has long been fenced off but ground-breaking is to start yet.








Link: Рыбный рынок, строящийся объект: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край

Far Line DV company plans to launch the market in 2024.
















Link: Стало известно, какой рыбный рынок увидят жители и гости Владивостока в 2024 году - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Speaking of Russkiy Island some more.

Sports cluster concept has been unveiled:








The cluster will include an xtreme park, beach volley, workout, skate parks, a climbing wall etc.









































A new recreational beach area is u/c, a network of cycling lanes 18 km long is in the pipeline:








Link: Замминистра спорта России Азату Кадырову показали во Владивостоке стройку кёрлинг-арены и проект центра экстремального спорта на Русском (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Okay, moving away from the Island back on the mainland. *Curling center*, u/c. Due in Dec. 2022. So they have 10 months to complete the facility, it's quite a fast move I'd vouch.
























Link: Замминистра спорта России Азату Кадырову показали во Владивостоке стройку кёрлинг-арены и проект центра экстремального спорта на Русском (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

Broke ground on Sep. 1, 2021. My own photo:








More detailed renders:
























Link: «Не только спортивный, но и туристический объект»: глава федерации кёрлинга рассказала о строительстве ледовой арены во Владивостоке – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nobel*.
























Link: Клубный дом NOBEL: квартиры с видом на Золотой Рог – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new office center in Laninsky Lane, it's part of a project to rehabilitate this plot in the city center that incudes renovation of a former abbatoir (1916) next to it and creating a cozy public space around.
























Link: Часть стен здания с головой быка в центре Владивостока снесли при реставрации (ФОТО; ВИДЕО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*New residential complex with a view of the Russian Bridge*
4 houses with 27 floors

Break-ground took place in august 2021
Due in q3 2025
Developer: Development YG 
*
























































*
Link: ЖК «Каштановый двор» (xn----7sbaibl7ae3akfyq7f5b.xn--p1ai)
*February 2022































*

Link: Каштановый двор, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край (vl.ru) 


*
*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
Named 'Chestnut Yard', literally.


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Residential complex in the suburbs*
Named '*seagull*', literally.

Break-ground took place in September 2019
Due in 2023-2025
Developer: Armada



































Link: Жилой комплекс "Чайка" (xn----7sbaj6agk3g.xn--p1ai)

January 2022
















































Link: ЖК Чайка Владивосток (vl.ru)


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good video about the city


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new clinic has opened in Vladivostok.

































Link: Многопрофильный медицинский центр открылся во Владивостоке - PrimaMedia


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Multifunctional complex *(27fl, 100m)


Break-ground took place in march 2018
Due in q3 2023
Developer: Dalkom


































Link: Объекты активные | dalkom

February 19, 2022

























photos are mine


*Forum*


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*PRIME PARK CENTRA*
(The first stage of construction)

Break-ground took place in january 2022
Due in q4 2024
Developer: ESKADRA GROUP



























































































Link: Проект ЖК «PRIME PARK CENTRAL» (eskadra-group.ru)

*FOREST*
(project )
*






































*
Link: Проект ЖК «FOREST» (eskadra-group.ru)

*Forum*


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

The city is rife with new projects, they have been springing up like a bunny out of a magician's hat all over the place. 🤯 E.g. I've never even heard about those two projects in the post above before.


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*SUNRISE*
(project)

Initially, they wanted to build a 28-storey building here, but due to strict building regulations on this site, construction had to be temporarily stopped and the project replaced























House territory









































































































finishing inside the building

































Link: Проект ЖК «SUNRISE» (eskadra-group.ru)


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vesna (Spring)* was just awarded two prizes at an all-Russian housing competition.









Vesna occupies a 5 ha plot and features ten four-stories tall houses (slightly over 400 units),
















Link: Посёлок-парк «Весна» завоевал первые места сразу в двух номинациях премии «Топ ЖК – 2022» – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

Construction update as of Dec. 2021:








































Link: Весна — закрытый поселок-парк во Владивостоке.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Sedanka Hills. *

Phase one is completed – it's the row of houses in the background, phase two of the construction project has commenced.








Link: Sedanka Hills

Latest construction update, swipe to see the pictures:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZn2WPZhbsk/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Prime Park Central *by Eskadra Group. 980 units.
















Проект ЖК «PRIME PARK CENTRAL»


Адрес: город Владивосток, улица Верхняя, дом 20




eskadra-group.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Aura Apartments*.

An aparthotel u/c, due in Dec. 2022, in effect it's an extension of the existing fitness center.
























As of Dec. 2021:








Link: AURA Apartments, строящийся объект: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Four Horizons.*
























Link: Галерея

As of February 2022:
















































Link: Четыре горизонта, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Nevelskoy*, named after an admiral and one of the most revered pioneers of the Russian far East, Gennadiy Nevelskoy. As of Feb. 2022:
























Link: ЖК Невельской Владивосток


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Antares*.
















Source: Антарес, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

===> next page ===>


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Molodyozhny (Youth).*

24 fl., 416 units. Due in Q4 2024. 
























Source: Молодежный, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Aivazovskiy*, named after a prominent XIX century marine painter from the Crimea.
























March 2022:
























Source: Айвазовский, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Olga*. Completed in October 2021.
























Source: ЖК "Ольга" Владивосток








































Source: Ход строительства ЖК «Ольга» от 1 октября 2021


----------



## morneau54 (Nov 18, 2021)

Why do all the recent buildings look like early 2000s or even late 90s? It's an honest question, because quality looks incredibly poor at first glance.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Format* by DNS Group (the largest consumer and household electronics retailer in Russia, originated and headquartered in Vladivostok). They have begun expanding their business into development recently.

Format's general overview (a rendering):








Phase One finalized in 2021:








A school and a kindergarten:
















Actual school construction:








More of the phase 1:
















*DNS City* is a new project proposed not far from Format, although it's much more expansive, being dozens of times bigger, with 600.000 sq m of liveable floor area and the prospective population of 25.000 people








Source: Стратегия успеха: почему ЖК Формат стал лучшим на Дальнем Востоке - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Restoration of a former Union Cold Storage Company (UK) refrigerator facility, along with rehabilitation of an adjacent public space. Built in 1915-1916.

The original bull's head will be preserved and rejuvenated too.
























































































Link: Холодильник с головой быка в центре Владивостока переделают в деловой центр с витражными окнами и видом на «Площадь Юнион» (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

34 Shilkinskaya St.
























































Link: Жилой дом по ул. Шилкинская, 34, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Ostrov* (Island), February 2022:
























































Link: ЖСК Остров Владивосток


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Museum and theater cluster + education facilities, consists of two locations, one above the city center, the other on Russky Island. The Island part is soon to be complete.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new store opened at Makovskogo, 110. Named Sedanka Hills.
























Link: Владивосток | Торговая недвижимость,ритейл

^^
Construction progress in March 2022:








































Link: Торгово-развлекательный центр, торгово-развлекательный центр: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Btw, Sedanka Hills-2 housing project nearby:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Shambala, a casino operator from Russia, starts the second phase of its Shambala gambling resort featuring a 5 star hotel (270 rooms), spa, restaurants and other pertinent recreational facilities + a casino, to be launched in Primorsky Gambling Resort in 2025. Total floor area of the both phases of Shambala hotel and casino project is to exceed 90,000, sq m.

Phase two is that brown building in the background:








Link: Компания «Шамбала» начала работу по строительству гостиничного комплекса в Приморье

^^
Some pics of the phase 1, opened in October 2020


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Zaliv (Bay) by Eskadra Group. Break ground phase has commenced.

















































Link: Проект ЖК «ZALIV»


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Sady Makovskogo (Makovskiy Gardens).
















Link: Отзывы о ЖК Сады Маковского (СЗ РЕНЕССАНС СИТИ) Приморский край. Информация, цены, описание, карта, ход строительства


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

1B Lesnaya Street.








Preliminary works on the site. The project due in q1 2025.








Link: Отзывы о жилом комплексе г Владивосток, ул Лесная, д. 1в (СЗ ОСК 7) Приморский край. Информация, цены, описание, карта, ход строительства


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

^^
They are the twins of Poletayev, complete in 2021.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Hotel at 34, Praporschika Komarova Street.








April 2022:








Link: Отзывы о жилом комплексе г Владивосток, ул Прапорщика Комарова, д. 34 (СЗ ИГЛ ИНТЕРНЕШНЛ ОТЕЛЬ) Приморский край. Информация, цены, описание, карта, ход строительства


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Makovsky Gardens (4х29fl, 4х104m)*

*Website*
The total area of the premises is 181.210 square meters

































Photos are mine

*Past message about this object*


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*AURA Apartments







*
Link: AURA Apartments, строящийся объект: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край (vl.ru) 

































Photos are mine


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Phase 1 of Sergei Lazo park renovation has commenced. The design will be based apparently on a classic Soviet style, widespread in the 1930s-1950s. First they are demolishing old infra at the park's entrance, then a new stage will be constructed, and various street sports installments, with the park's sea beach supposed to be renovated the next summer season.








































Link: https://primamedia.ru/news/1300727/?from=37


^^
































Link: В парке имени Лазо на Санаторной разбирают старые дорожки, но гулять здесь можно (ФОТО) – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok, Russky Island. *Ostrov* (Island) community will feature *244 detached houses and 8 apartment buildings*, plus other infra. Engineering systems like electricity, water, gas, waste disposal grids etc are 80% complete.
















Link: https://primorsky.ru/news/270888/

^^
More pics:
































































Link: https://www.vl.ru/ostrov-zhsk


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Evgenei+777 said:


> *More*
> 
> The maximum height reaches 29 floors(≈100m)
> 
> ...


I hope that crap between More development project and the railway will get demolished so that we'll have one more nook of the city that is in proper shape and nice to look at, not a backwater like this.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok Grand Hotel & Spa (5*)*

is a project of a "difficult nature", as the construction began, just think about it, a decade ago, under a different name, investor and brand operators and was plagued with hiccups of various origin from the kick-off. Well, finally it has come to a logical conclusion betetr lat than never, as the 5* hotel is officially commissioned, and soft launch is scheduled for early September. The hotel features 221 rooms, a spa, 5 conference rooms, bars and restaurants. By the by, there's a similar 5* hotel in another location that was part of the single project eqrly on but the two split up later... well, it's now being finalized, I think it will open in 2023.
















































Source: https://primorsky.ru/news/270943/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Two recent projects of Edelweiss Development.

34 Shilkinskaya street, u/c:
























Link: Владивосток | Строительство

Pryaniki, completed:
































Link: https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/18/211482/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

At least three new sea promenades/beaches opened in Vladivostok over 2021-22:

Vtoraya Rechka (still u/c):

























Akhlëstysheva beach:

































Tatar beach:
















































Plus the old main promenade in downtown Vladivostok along the Sportivnaya harbor is being revamped:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vladivostok Grand Hotel & Spa in more detail:


































































https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/18/211500/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/18/211500/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/18/211500/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2022/08/18/211500/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Form another source:








































































































12 лет спустя: скандально известный Хаятт во Владивостоке почти готов к открытию — что там есть и сколько стоит - PrimaMedia


Новый 16-ти этажный отель бизнес-класса, расположенный в самом центре города, VLADIVOSTOK Grand Hotel & SPA распахнет свои двери для гостей уже 1 сентября. Спустя 12 лет с начала строительства, более известная среди местных жителей как гостиница Хаятт на Корабельной набережной, почти готова к...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

12 лет спустя: скандально известный Хаятт во Владивостоке почти готов к открытию — что там есть и сколько стоит - PrimaMedia


Новый 16-ти этажный отель бизнес-класса, расположенный в самом центре города, VLADIVOSTOK Grand Hotel & SPA распахнет свои двери для гостей уже 1 сентября. Спустя 12 лет с начала строительства, более известная среди местных жителей как гостиница Хаятт на Корабельной набережной, почти готова к...




primamedia.ru


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Residential complex PIER*

Developer: *eskadra-group*
Start of construction 2022


There will be 1028 apartments in the residential complex, the height of the buildings is from 7 to 30 floors, there will also be a stylobate part with a height of 2 floors in which parking will be located
*
















































Проект ЖК «ПИРС» (eskadra-group.ru) 



*


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Multifunctional center*
27 floors, 100 meters 
the construction of the upper floors is underway

Рast message about this object


























*PRIME PARK CENTRA*

Рast message about this object









photos are mine


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Residential complex Yuzhny*

3 houses with a height of 15 to 27 floors
















August 2022


















































































Южный, строящийся жилой комплекс

Due to its location at the height of the building, it can be seen from many parts of the city

















photos are mine


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Makovsky Gardens (4х29fl, 4х104m)*

*Website*
The total area of the premises is 181.210 square meters 

















































































Галерея | Жилой комплекс Сады Маковского (xn--80aagec1bbmucbzh8k.xn--p1ai)

At the moment, all the buildings of the complex are being built at the same time, while one of the buildings has exceeded the level of the stylobate part by 5 floors, the rest are under construction on the foundation, or the construction of the lower floors photos taken 3 weeks ago




























































Сады Маковского, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край (vl.ru)



























































photos are mine

The last post on this subject VLADIVOSTOK | Projects & Construction


----------



## Evgenei+777 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Vladivostok: museum and theater-educational complex*

Adaptation to Russian standards and design GORKA group of companies 
Architectural concept Norwegian bureau Snohetta, Kjetil Tredal Thorsen


The area of the building is about 100,000 square meters, taking into account the relief in some places, the height of the complex will reach 78 meters
The building will be able to accommodate up to: 2,800 people at the same time, the number of jobs is 1300
















there will be a hotel nearby

































МиТОК Владивосток: музейный и театрально-образовательный комплекс - проектирование, адаптация концепций (gk-gorka.ru)

At the moment, part of the complex has reached a height of 3 levels, the rest of the territory is being built on the foundation, neighboring buildings interfering with construction are being dismantled

























































photos are mine

*The construction process*

September 19, 2021








May 8, 2022








June 26, 2022








August 23, 2022









photos are mine


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Kanal beach is a new recreational spot in the city. Phase 1 complete.


















































http://vlc.ru/event/news/65494


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Aquamarine, 155 m, 42 fl. Built. The tallest building in Siberia and the Russian Far East.








































Link: Аквамарин 2-комнатная квартира с видом на море и город - 2-комнатная, улица Арсеньева 2а - Продажа квартир во Владивостоке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Solaris, u/c. An apartment building featuring communal terraces. Renderings:
























Source: Двухкомнатная квартира ул. Жигура 8 - 2-комнатная, улица Жигура 8 - Продажа квартир во Владивостоке


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Vesna (Spring).
































































Link: Квартира в клубном доме ЖК Весна во Владивостоке - 2-комнатная, улица Старцева 57 кор. 6 - Продажа квартир


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

InLove by Eagle International Hotel.








































Инлав, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край


Инлав, строящийся жилой комплекс: отзывы, адреса, телефоны, цены, фото, карта. Владивосток, Приморский край, район Центр, ул. Прапорщика Комарова, 34. В разделе: Новостройки.



www.vl.ru


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Screenshots from the fresh video released today by the developer of Vladivostok museum and theater cluster.

Auxiliary educational and dorm segment for choreography, arts students, on Russkiy Island:
























































The cluster's main building that will house the branches of Russia's top theaters and museus, located above the city center:
























^^


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

What a monster u/c in 30 Topolevaya St.

40.2 thousand sq m of total floor area, *439* flats. 🤪 A bit crazy. A single apartment building will house like 1300-1500 people (2 parents + a kid on average).


















https://www.vl.ru/mnogokvartirnyj-zhiloj-do-po-topolevaya


----------



## ToreroConBotas (5 mo ago)

Dober_86 said:


> I finally got it. One of the popular local sites I link pics from have banned foreign IPs from being able to connect to their database, due to massive and consistent dddos attacks from Ukraine in the recent months. So I guess I have to re-upload photos on to other hostings so that to make them visible to the world beyond Russia.


Yes please, do it


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Port May* by Snegovaya Development. 22 fl. Due in q2 2024.
























Link: Хорош снаружи и внутри: ЖК Port May строят на Пихтовой с отделкой White Box и видом на Золотой Рог – Новости Владивостока на VL.ru

*Port May is a preliminary name of an inlet preceding the Zolotoy Rog that lies in the heart of present day Vladivostok, in 1856 a nameless bay was visited by two British navy ships and given such name but it never caught on. Vladivostok was founded in 1860 and the inlet was named after Istanbul's haven, Zolotoy Rog (Golden Horn).


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Don't confuse Port May with Portland, a project by Semrén & Månsson for a Vladivostok development company Edelweiss.
























Link: Semrén & Månsson - Semrén & Månsson\ Проект в бухте Золотой Рог, Владивосток


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Brynner by Aura Development, 2 x 24 fl., 480 units.
























December 2022:
















Links: ЖК «Бриннер». Вы — в главной роли! https://www.vl.ru/brinner


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

City council has approved a new development project in Beryozovaya Street.

115 750 sq m of total floor area, including commercial and living spaces.


















http://www.vladivostok.ru/event/news/67313


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

2022 summary. 

165 public spaces has been revamped or created from scratch this construction season, that includes small parks, playgrounds, sports grounds, dog parks. http://www.vladivostok.ru/event/news/67281

This figure does not include bigger parks and promenades. Several pictures from around town:


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Ostrov (Island) building society, 224 detached houses commissioned this week. Apartment buildings, gas infrastructure and public spaces i.e. the entire project will be complete in April 2023. https://primorsky.ru/news/276748/










































https://www.vl.ru/ostrov-zhsk


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is Vladivostok growing fast ? And is it profiting from growing ties with China ?


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Makovsky Gardens by CC Renaissance City, 4 x 29 fl (incl. stylobate), 104 m. December 2022:


























https://www.vl.ru/sady-makovskogo


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Dale said:


> Is Vladivostok growing fast ? And is it profiting from growing ties with China ?


Hard to say the ties were ruptured in 2020, e.g. we haven't seen any Chinese tourists for three years now, for obvious reasons, thus horeca, shopping and casino sectors of the city had all surely taken a hit (no Korean throngs have also impacted). Business contacts also suffered. But the trade is carried out anyway, exports/imports seaport operations and suchlike, and more Chinese shipping lines have really got a foothold here this year given the self-imposed EU sanctions and withdrawal of Maersk and the ilk. Hopefully, China will eventually put that zero covid policy craze behind and start reopening next year in the earnest? Tourists are welcome.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Dober_86 said:


> Hopefully, China will eventually put that zero covid policy craze behind and start reopening next year in the earnest? Tourists are welcome.


Zero Covid's over, but Chinese people are scared to travel now. It may take a few months for them to rejoin the rest of the world in not being scared of Covid.

Back on topic, it's good to see more 100m+ buildings in Vladivostok.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Projects by DNS Development. It's a construction subsidiary of DNS, the largest digital and home appliances retailer of Russia (headquartered in Vladivostok). 

*Novy-De Vries*, complete. Their first project.
































*Format*, u/c.

7 buildings complete, 4 in the pipeline for 2023, shopping center open, school and kindergarten u/c. By the end of 2023 over 900 will be living in Format according to DNS Development CEO.
































To that end the company has built a prefab buildings plant, it employs 350 people and supplies not only DNS Development's projects but the market at large.
























Their third and by far the largest project, *DNS City*.

It will comprise 600 000 sq m of housing for 25 000 people, on a 123 ha plot, and is to feature 2 schools, several kindergartens, retail and business spaces etc. It's the biggest single construction project in the Russian Far East at present. 
















Thanks the so called infrastructure credit they started on the plots' communal infra like water, electricity supply, sewage, road grid etc. Breaking ground on the buildings is planned in q1 2023.
















Link: Константин Богданенко: На площадке DNS Сити уже работает техника - PrimaMedia


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

* R-Hotel*, 4*, 65 rooms, + Cedra restaurant.

Opened in August 2022 at 114 Kalinina St.
























































































R-hotel - Новый четырехзвездочный бутик-отель во Владивостоке







r-hotel.info


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

54 Leonova St. 26 fl.








December 27, 2022:








Link: г Владивосток, улица Леонова, д. 54 | ЕИСЖС


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

"Singapore".









































Link: ОСК-Регион / Жилой комплекс «Сингапур» / Строящиеся объекты


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Why must all residential complexes in Russia have "ЖК" in front of their name? Are they afraid people won't realize what the function of the building is?


----------



## Jenea01 (8 d ago)




----------

